

Cloud Internet Explorer - gebt
http://cloudinternetexplorer.com/

======
th0br0
The address (127.0.0.1) is hardcoded ... but yikes, look at all those servers
and account data in their config.js! [1]

[1]
[http://cloudinternetexplorer.com/config.js](http://cloudinternetexplorer.com/config.js)

~~~
sigsergv
And admin manual for the product

[http://cloudinternetexplorer.com/Ericom_AccessNow_Admin_Manu...](http://cloudinternetexplorer.com/Ericom_AccessNow_Admin_Manual.pdf)

------
mschuster91
Looking at the source, this seems to be an RDP client written in Javascript
(and if the HN effect of mass clicks passes, I guess they hooked up a Windows
server on the other side).

------
someguy1233
Not sure if HN has already crashed their site, or if the site is just broken.

"Gateway: Unable to connect to host."

------
jfmercer
"Gateway: Unable to connect to host."

------
Yoric
If anybody has been able to connect, could you summarize what this is?

~~~
sigsergv
Remote RDP, Windows 2008 R2 Datacenter 64bit with 15 GB RAM in “kiosk” mode.
But you can easily run almost anything there, system is very badly secured.

------
mtmail
Pretty amazing. The whole document is canvas and Javascript. It doesn't need
any third party plugins like Java.

------
bagosm
Error: "Gateway: Unable to connect to host."

------
knightofmars
This appears to work:
[http://desktop.ericomaccessnow.com/](http://desktop.ericomaccessnow.com/)

------
pearjuice
Wow that is pretty amazing. How far the web has come if you think about it.

